# SALINE TO RECONSTITUTE GH



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

Is saline ok to mix with my hgh as I have just mixed a bottle then realised the lad gave me saline not bac water. Is it still ok to jab??


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

bump di bump bump


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

Anyone please?


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Its my understanding that gh or pps mixed with saline need to be used up within 24 hrs. Bac water extends life upto 28 days iirc


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

nice one cheers spudsey


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

spudsy said:


> Its my understanding that gh or pps mixed with saline need to be used up within 24 hrs. Bac water extends life upto 28 days iirc


This is what i 1st thought but it turns out that it will last longer than 24 hours, it just doesn't have anti-bacterial properties like BAC

And with BAC i'd never leave longer than a week once reconstituted


----------

